
Uber Extends an Olive Branch to Local Governments: Its Data - pcl
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/08/technology/uber-movement-traffic-data.html
======
pcl
Follow-up coverage from yesterday's announcement, discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13352155)

